# Plowing with a 2wd



## Hoss4x4 (Aug 29, 2011)

I did a search and came up with nothing. I see some of the plow rigs are 2wd. Is this a bad idea? Does anybody do it?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I think depending on what part of the country you are in, a 2wd would do fine with enough weight over the drive axle. I have seen it done with a duramax/flat bed with a skid of salt on the back of it and would plow the same things im plowing in 4wd. I would definitely suggest to have good traction tires and to stay on top of the game. If you wait until there is a foot of snow to plow, it may be darn near impossible. I think in FLORIDA though, you should be fine with a 2wd


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would never try to plow with a 2wd in anything smaller than a 1 ton truck. That being said I again would only do it with plenty of weight over the rear axle, and most likely in tandom with another truck that would be able to pull it out if it got stuck. ( maybe a larger flat lot, that 2 trucks could plow and not be in each others way.)


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

alot of weight and really good tires and dont be stupid its possible but not ideal


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Wait, some trucks have 4wd? I thought 4wd was for getting yourself more stuck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

With you coming back to Buffalo you better have a 4x4 for plowing.


----------



## Hoss4x4 (Aug 29, 2011)

My main plow rig would be 4x4. I have seen pictures of Isuzu's and 1 ton dump trucks with plows. I didn't know how good it would work. Maybe have a plow on one for a back up. Just wondering.


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

We have a 2WD GMC cab over dump truck that we plow with....But it weighs around 14k lbs. lol


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I did the vast majority of my plowing in 2wd. My reasoning behind it was that I would rather have the tires slip than break or twist something up in the driveline.

I rarely had to put the truck in 4wd and that was just with a few hundred pounds in the tailgate spreader.

Like others have said, weight over the axles and really planning out the push are keys to plowing with a 2wd.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Plow with 2wd 3500HD's all the time. I've got a 10' Meyer on one and a 860HD Blizzard with wings that makes it 10' and it's had an 810 on it as well. Like everyone else said, good tires, and weight in the back. Ours have V-boxes with 2.5+ yds of salt/sand so weight is never an issue. You don't want to be plowing up steep hills but, we have pushed over 5" with them on level lots. When don't fire up the V-boxes until the plowing is done though. They weight is KEY.


----------



## miked9372 (Oct 16, 2010)

this explains everything...


----------



## Hoss4x4 (Aug 29, 2011)

That is great!


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Personally I would not plow with a 2 wheel drive, your front tires turning in 4 wheel give you a lot of traction and make it easier to control the truck in deep snow , not saying it can't be done but once you use it you ll see how much easier it is.


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

The folks in NYC may have topped the guy from Chicago....


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

too frigin funny love the music


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

Agree with NickT - I've plowed with all kinds of rigs including 2wd 1 tons w chains and plenty of ballast. Even here in VT they will work for some applications, but if you need to manuever in driveways and small lots I think you will regret having 2wd.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hoss4x4;1305529 said:


> I did a search and came up with nothing. I see some of the plow rigs are 2wd. Is this a bad idea? Does anybody do it?


What did you search for?

http://www.plowsite.com/search.php?searchid=2653764

I came up with 499 hits.


----------



## Hoss4x4 (Aug 29, 2011)

dfd9;1307752 said:


> What did you search for?
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/search.php?searchid=2653764
> 
> I came up with 499 hits.


I just did it again. Shows no matches. Trust me I thought it was weird.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hoss4x4;1307948 said:


> I just did it again. Shows no matches. Trust me I thought it was weird.


Come to think of it, I've had problems like this before too. I searched for words like snow for a certain username and nothing came up.

Who knows.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I paid extra for my 4x4 to turn into a 4x2


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Did you have to switch out the cam as well?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a 93 Chevy 3500 HD with a 11 foot flat bed. 2WD....I have a 2 yard salter on the back and about 2.5 tons of gravel.. Plows like a tank....I would not try any hilly stuff with it.....


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I almost bought a f350 dually with mason dump. It already had a plow but I was worried about getting stuck with 2wd. Even with sand and spreader. So I passed the price was right though. I do think a truck that heavy in the back would do alright in a level parking lot. The problem is I cant drive anywhere without going up and down a ton of hills.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Driving on hills is not an issue.......plowing on hills might be.....


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

sectlandscaping;1311286 said:


> I almost bought a f350 dually with mason dump. It already had a plow but I was worried about getting stuck with 2wd. Even with sand and spreader. So I passed the price was right though. I do think a truck that heavy in the back would do alright in a level parking lot. The problem is I cant drive anywhere without going up and down a ton of hills.


Getting around from lot to lot shouldn't be an issue if you have some weight in the back. In route to our lots we travel up and down a ton of hills also....Good tires in the rear, a little weight, and don't try to break any speed records and your fine. When the plow is down is when your going to run into some issues if you start going up and down hills. We do a very large shopping mall, and its not 100% level but, there isn't anything steep either but, when the V-Box is full they are tanks. We are pushing 10' Meyer on one and an 810 Blizzard most the time on the other.


----------

